# Following Anniversary Engine #156



## printman2000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Starting this topic to follow #156. Please report locations and news in this thread.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 18, 2011)

Currently leading #48(17) the _Lake Shore Limited_.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 18, 2011)

printman2000 said:


>


That's outside of beach grove. Notice the window taped up.


----------



## eagle628 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tracktwentynine said:


> Currently leading #48(17) the _Lake Shore Limited_.



http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=357339&nseq=1 <-- At Cleveland. I always forget how lit up the area around the station is. No wonder I always wake up there going west.


----------



## battalion51 (Mar 18, 2011)

Seems interesting to me it'd be on the LSL first run out. Since from Boston it pretty much has to go back west on 449. They don't seem to want these units to be captive (which I'm definitely in favor of), and from Boston it either goes on 449, goes captive to Portland, or goes captive to New Haven. Surprised it didn't hit the CL like 145 did...


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2011)

I think that they're working to get it to Wilmington - will a P42 fit through New York (I know they can't run it in the tunnels, but will it fit if towed)?


----------



## EB_OBS (Mar 18, 2011)

eagle628 said:


> Tracktwentynine said:
> 
> 
> > Currently leading #48(17) the _Lake Shore Limited_.
> ...


Very nice pic.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I think that they're working to get it to Wilmington - will a P42 fit through New York (I know they can't run it in the tunnels, but will it fit if towed)?


1) There's no actual law prohibiting diesels into NYP.

2) P42s have the exact same dimensions as the P32ACDM which runs into and out of NYP every day, so, yes it would fit.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool - that's what I thought, but it wasn't sure. If I were a betting man, I'd say that they'll bring it from Albany down through NYP and to Wilmington for the station dedication.


----------



## PerRock (Mar 18, 2011)

eagle628 said:


> Tracktwentynine said:
> 
> 
> > Currently leading #48(17) the _Lake Shore Limited_.
> ...


interesting how it appears that the interior light is on on unit 169.

peter


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 19, 2011)

Obviously a mistake; no engineer would drive at night with the cabin lights so bright.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 19, 2011)

Handsome paint job, but it'll never look as good on the angles of a P42 as it did on the sweet curves of the covered wagons (Es & Fs). I've heard that old logo called "headless arrow," "pointless arrow" and a chevron, and the current Aceloid one referred to as "three sheets to the wind."


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2011)

It's not a mistake, it's a 10 second exposure, so the light looks a lot brighter than it actually is.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 19, 2011)

the light is on in second unit, I hope the engineer is in first unit

#156 is heading to Montreal on Maple Leaf today , return tomorrow


----------



## eagle628 (Mar 19, 2011)

battalion51 said:


> Seems interesting to me it'd be on the LSL first run out. Since from Boston it pretty much has to go back west on 449. They don't seem to want these units to be captive (which I'm definitely in favor of), and from Boston it either goes on 449, goes captive to Portland, or goes captive to New Haven. Surprised it didn't hit the CL like 145 did...



I don't think it can get to Boston...Amtrak status maps have shown for ages now a service disruption on 448/449. I expect the track's been damaged somewhere and the train can't get through. We've been having unbelievebly warm temps in the northeast for a week or so now, I'd bet there's been a washout somewhere. My bet is it goes down the Empire Corridor and then the NEC to Wilmington.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 19, 2011)

read previous post to yours


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2011)

Dutchrailnut said:


> the light is on in second unit, I hope the engineer is in first unit


Really? I couldn't figure out what that was in front of 169!  
So you're saying that the engineer has to drive the train from the locomotive that's in the FRONT???


----------



## transit54 (Mar 19, 2011)

Dutchrailnut said:


> the light is on in second unit, I hope the engineer is in first unit
> 
> #156 is heading to Montreal on Maple Leaf today , return tomorrow


Do you mean Toronto? Or is it on the Adirondack?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 19, 2011)

transit54 said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > the light is on in second unit, I hope the engineer is in first unit
> ...


its on Adirondack on its way to Montreal


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Mar 19, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > the light is on in second unit, I hope the engineer is in first unit
> ...


read green maned lion's post ;-)


----------



## transit54 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks to Dutch's heads up, I made a trip across the lake today to catch 156 southbound. Photos are from Port Henry, NY.














​


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice shots!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 20, 2011)

:hi: Nice pics, thanks! :wub: Wish all could be redone to look like this, our engines on the Eagle usually look like they pulled Abraham Lincolns Funeral Train they are so faded and dirty! :lol:


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Mar 20, 2011)

Really nice job.

Just two question though:

Why are there three locomotives on the LSL?

When is #156 coming down to Austin (Texas Eagle)?


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 20, 2011)

GlobalistPotato said:


> Really nice job.
> 
> Just two question though:
> 
> ...


No telling when it will be anywhere. Just keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## GiantsFan (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope some of the anniversary units end up on the CS or CZ so it comes through the SF bay area!!


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Read elsewhere that #156 should be on #49(21).


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 22, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Read elsewhere that #156 should be on #49(21).


It has been confirmed. Should be in Chicago today (3/22). Then it will have many options!


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Mar 22, 2011)

I hope it doesn't come down to Austin this weekend!


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 22, 2011)

156 should be heading back to Albany on 48 tonight. My understanding is that it will be on 49(24). A little birdie told me it may be headed west after that. Subject to change, of course.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 23, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> 156 should be heading back to Albany on 48 tonight. My understanding is that it will be on 49(24). A little birdie told me it may be headed west after that. Subject to change, of course.


#156 Was indeed on #48(22).


----------



## I'm Blue! (Mar 24, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Mar 26, 2011)

I've heard that #156 will be on 301 from Chicago to St. Louis today, March 26. Might be returning to Chicago on 304.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 27, 2011)

156 Is reported to be in Chicago late night Saturday, 3/26. It did make a round trip to St. Louis.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 27, 2011)

I saw it and photographed it when I arrived from gbb on 382. It was on a different train.


----------



## hessjm (Mar 29, 2011)

It arrived in Grand Rapids on 370 last night 3/28 and is returning to Chicago this morning.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 31, 2011)

Just read that 156 was on 3(30).


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Just read that 156 was on 3(30).


In the lead position as well! That means they must have installed the ATS shoe on it.


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope 156 is on 3(16) for April when I ride the Chief out to LA.


----------



## printman2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like reports were wrong. This video shows 156 as the third of three locks.



[Fixed link]


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a real nice video from 156's run on the Adirondack on 3/19.



(I beat you, Craig!  )


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Here's a real nice video from 156's run on the Adirondack on 3/19.


Guess I should not have pointed you to that mailing list. :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Apr 1, 2011)

If I didn't mention it before, let me thank you now. Lots of good info there.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 4, 2011)

Amtrak 40th Anniversary engine # 156, in Phase I paint, moves the PRS Diamond Jubilee Special train forward during a wye of the whole consist at Bakersfield before returning to Los Angeles on 4-3-11. Note crewman at left removing derail from track for backing portion of the turn.
​


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 4, 2011)

Amtrak 156 leads PRS excursion train at Bakersfield, 4-3-11. The train is pointed toward Los Angeles and the return run over the Tehachapis to get there. At left San Joaquin tran 713 awaits 10:05 a.m. departure to Oakland.
​


----------



## NE933 (Apr 4, 2011)

These dramatic photos are great work; thanks!!


----------



## singwith (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's video of the pacific railroad society special with AMTK 156.


----------



## singwith (Apr 5, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Amtrak 40th Anniversary engine # 156, in Phase I paint, moves the PRS Diamond Jubilee Special train forward during a wye of the whole consist at Bakersfield before returning to Los Angeles on 4-3-11. Note crewman at left removing derail from track for backing portion of the turn.
> ​



Very nice photos!

Snuffy


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 5, 2011)

:hi: Nice pic Patrick! :wub: And look at those Domes! :wub: :wub: :wub: Would make a great pic for Trains Magazine!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 5, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> And look at those Domes!


More elsewhere on the Pacific Railroad Society Diamond Jubilee Special over Tehachapi, once I get some uploading issues resolved. That train was a great weekend chase.

Cool vid, Singwith/Snuffy, and I recognize the yard and shop areas near Union Station, but where were those road shots, e.g. the grade crossings? No doubt east of downtown L.A., but where?







Amtrak #156 greets Amtrak California cousin #2005 at Bakersfield station after wying the Pacific Railroad Society excursion train for return to L.A., 4-3-11.
​


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 5, 2011)

It would be nice to see this thing on train 11 this weekend.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 6, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> It would be nice to see this thing on train 11 this weekend.


Short of that I have what might be called unreasonable facsimiles, but let's wait and see!


----------



## singwith (Apr 6, 2011)

I heard that 156 go with train #2 this afternoon.


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Apr 6, 2011)

Well I hope it does!

Just hope it doesn't hit any cars this time around!








If it goes on #22, I'll want to film it.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Reported elsewhere that 156 is indeed on 2(6).


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Reported elsewhere that 156 is indeed on 2(6).


AND it is the third of three locomotives.


----------



## Grandpa D (Apr 6, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> AND it is the third of three locomotives.


Would this indicate it will be on the 2 or the 22?

I might be able to get a picture or video if it's on the 2 and I can get up and drive a little in the middle of the night. :giggle:


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Apr 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > AND it is the third of three locomotives.
> ...


If it's on the 22, I'll have to get up and take a video of it.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 12, 2011)

Reported to be on 67 on April 11th and suppose to return on 66 on April 12th.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 12, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> Reported to be on 67 on April 11th and suppose to return on 66 on April 12th.


Close. It was on 67/66 yesterday. So went down on 67 and returned north to WAS on 66 later in the day.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 16, 2011)

This photo album is now posted with my railfanning trip report "Domes On The Range," and includes a number of shots of #156 leading the Pacific Railroad Society's Diamond Jubilee Special excursion at Bakersfield on 4-3-11. Because not everybody who keeps tabs on this forum is also interested in trip reports I thought I'd post the pics over here as well so's more folks could maybe enjoy 'em. The shots were taken as the excursion train was turned on a wye for the return trip to Los Angeles, then at the Bakersfield Amtrak station prior to boarding. There's some other stuff too, but over half the pics include #156.

PRS Special Gets Wyed, Departs Bakersfield - "Pacific Railroad Society's Diamond Jubilee Special - and other trains - at a Bakersfield wye. The excursion train then returns to the Amtrak Bakersfield station for boarding and departure on the return run to Los Angeles, 4-3-11. Many of these shots feature Amtrak locomotive #156, wearing Phase I-ish paint in recognition of the railroad's 40th anniversary." Comprehensively captioned.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 19, 2011)

156 was on 66 today from NPN to WAS. It looks like Amtrak is trying to keep them local to WAS for NTD!


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Apr 20, 2011)

Ah man. I want one of the engines to come to Austin like Phase III did!


----------



## buzzb (Apr 21, 2011)

Today it was on North East Regional P095. Saw it passing Jackson Shrine South of Fredericksburg, Va. headed for Newport News.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 27, 2011)

Parked in the yards at Ivy City (along with #66).


----------



## Trogdor (May 10, 2011)

Was in CHI for National Train Day.

Went west on 5(8). Scheduled to come back east on 6(11).


----------



## printman2000 (May 17, 2011)

Has been on Carl Sandburg (381/382) the last couple of days.


----------



## Trogdor (May 17, 2011)

And today, it is on the Hiawatha (329 thru 341 rotation today, 330 thru 342 tomorrow).


----------



## printman2000 (May 20, 2011)

On #5(20) along with unit 66.


----------



## Trogdor (May 21, 2011)

Actually, these units are on 5(19). They departed CHI yesterday.


----------



## printman2000 (May 29, 2011)

Spotted on #21 in Dallas on 5/28.


----------



## GlobalistPotato (May 29, 2011)

Now on Train 22, spotted in Austin. Will have video up soon.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 14, 2011)

184 (IV) left Chicago as a trailing unit on Train 3, the westbound Southwest Chief, this afternoon. The lead unit was 117, which, ironically, was the unit pictured for Phase IV in Amtrak's initial press release about the heritage program.

66 (II) and 156 (I) are still in Chicago and from what I've read on another board are scheduled for use on a special train this weekend. No recent word on 145 (III).

(reposted from railroadfan.com)

 

peter


----------



## TraneMan (Oct 11, 2011)

156 was in Minnesota over the weekend doing the Fall Color run.






Photo from Facebook. Photo was taken by Maple Spring (Just south of Lake City MN)


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 11, 2011)

That is truly a great shot!


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Dec 7, 2011)

156 will be on today's 42 out of Pittsburgh


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 7, 2011)

I would go and get shots but the weather is terrible in the Philly area. Maybe tommorow If it's on 43. It's been on 43/42 the past 2 weeks.


----------



## orion (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like #156 is on the Empire Builder #8 going through MT today and ND/MN tonight and tomorrow morning (March 23-24 2012)


----------



## John Bobinyec (Mar 23, 2012)

orion said:


> Looks like #156 is on the Empire Builder #8 going through MT today and ND/MN tonight and tomorrow morning (March 23-24 2012)


That seems to have changed. Check again.

jb


----------



## EB_OBS (Mar 23, 2012)

Engine #156 left Spokane, WA this morning as the lead locomotive on train #8.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow... Totally forgot about these threads... :help:


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 23, 2012)

One of these days I am going to get over to the tracks in Lake City and catch one of these units!


----------



## Agent (May 13, 2012)

I saw 156 today on the westbound _California Zephyr _(Amtrak #6/13) in Iowa today. It should be in Denver tomorrow and California on Tuesday. There is a private Mid-America car on the back of the train. I hope they turn 156 around and send it back so I can meet it with charged camera batteries.


----------



## Agent (May 16, 2012)

It has been reported that 156 was turned around an is leading #6/16 out of California today. This _Zephyr_ is going on a detour between Salt Lake City and Denver through Wyoming. I believe Amtrak had train service over this line back when they first used Phase I paint.


----------



## Agent (May 18, 2012)

Here's 156 leading the _California Zephyr_ through Iowa this morning. It should arrive in Chicago later today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd6GEeayWiQ


----------



## RampWidget (May 18, 2012)

Agent said:


> Here's 156 leading the _California Zephyr_ through Iowa this morning. It should arrive in Chicago later today.


Nice job! Thanks for posting it...


----------



## Agent (May 18, 2012)

RampWidget said:


> Nice job! Thanks for posting it...


You're welcome, and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Agent (May 19, 2012)

156 was turned right around in Chicago and is leading Amtrak #5/19. This _Zephyr_ will detour through Wyoming tomorrow. Should make for some rare photo opportunities.

Here it is a few minutes from its station stop in Ottumwa, Iowa running 45 to 50 minutes late at least.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7h3O9k4cyac


----------



## Agent (May 24, 2012)

156 led the _Zephyr_ back to Chicago today. This time I caught it stopping at the station in Ottumwa, Iowa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUC9XAoYnOs


----------



## Agent (May 30, 2012)

I just saw 156 leading the westbound _Zephyr_ again (#5/30). I didn't get it on camera since I didn't know it was coming.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 22, 2012)

Anybody got an update about engine 156?


----------



## X (Jun 22, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Anybody got an update about engine 156?


Look for it on the point of 6(23).


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 23, 2012)

X said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody got an update about engine 156?
> ...


What does that mean? What does "6(23)" mean?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 23, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> X said:
> 
> 
> > Swadian Hardcore said:
> ...


That is train #6 leaving its point of origin on the 23rd of the month.


----------



## Agent (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is Amtrak 156 on the point of train #6(23) east of Ottumwa, Iowa today (the 25th).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQxCDnygmko

As a side note, the _California Zephyr _was closely followed by a container and automobile rack train, very rare for this mostly coal train line. It went from the left track to the right track in Ottumwa. I didn't hear if the _Zephyr _did the same.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 26, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Wow... Totally forgot about these threads...


So did I, and forgot about these vids I caught of 156 playing the lead role in the Pacific Railroad Society's Tehachapi excursion last April (oldies, not moldies; pics near top of this thread):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NWbgBWp-1E

At speed on the Palmdale Cutoff at Phelan, 4-2-11.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm9NHu7W9Tk

Starting to climb Tehachapi Pass, northern end, 4-3-11.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 27, 2012)

This seams to be the only anniversary engine everyone's asking about. Any updates on the others?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 27, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> This seams to be the only anniversary engine everyone's asking about. Any updates on the others?


A general search, "following anniversary engines," turned up a pretty fat batch of threads, including (at a glance) Nos. 145 and 800.


----------



## Agent (May 13, 2013)

Amtrak 156 is leading the westbound _California Zephyr_ this evening with three private cars on the end. I think 156 is going to be the power for this excursion the varnishes are going to be on.

Here's video of Amtrak #5(13) at Agency, Iowa running half an hour late.


----------



## Linda T (May 13, 2013)

Agent said:


> Amtrak 156 is leading the westbound _California Zephyr_ this evening with three private cars on the end. I think 156 is going to be the power for this excursion the varnishes are going to be on.
> Here's video of Amtrak #5(13) at Agency, Iowa running half an hour late.


Amtrak 156 pulled the Cardinal #50 on May 5, 2013. I was one of the passengers.  The 156 is my current FB avatar!


----------



## Agent (May 21, 2013)

156 brought the AAPRCO special to Kansas City today (5/20). One lucky duck got a cab tour of the engine as it sat at Kansas City Union Station. So for anyone that's wanted to see what the cab of 156 looks like, her you go:


----------



## Agent (Mar 17, 2014)

AMTK 156 is leading Amtrak #5(17) west tonight. This is the third day in a row an anniversary unit has led the _California Zephyr_. I caught it passing a coal train in Agency, Iowa


----------



## PerRock (Mar 17, 2014)

amtrakwolverine said:


> This seams to be the only anniversary engine everyone's asking about. Any updates on the others?


This website keeps tabs on them all including the NS & UP units as well as some other special paint jobs for various RRs. You can even set up email alerts for when one is known to be near you.

https://www.heritageunits.com/

peter


----------



## Agent (Mar 22, 2014)

AMTK 156 returned to Chicago today leading Amtrak #6(20). I caught it at Agency, Iowa again.


----------



## Agent (Mar 23, 2014)

"Rudolph" is going west again on Amtrak #5(23). The _Zephyr_ came through Agency, Iowa on the left track to pass a westbound BNSF freight train that was on the right track (it happens).


----------



## Agent (Mar 28, 2014)

AMTK 156 is leading Amtrak #6(26) into Chicago today. Sounds like the engineer is friendly.


----------



## John (Mar 29, 2014)

He left on 5(29) today with 171 as the 2nd unit.


----------



## Agent (Mar 29, 2014)

#5(29) also has two private dome cars on the end.


----------



## Agent (Apr 25, 2014)

Amtrak 156 returned to Chicago today on Amtrak #6(23) after spending the last few weeks in commuter service in California, and with a souvenir too. Behind the engines was AMTK (or is it CDTX?) 90225 _Sacramento_ which hit a truck carrying potato chips last month.

This video was taken by a friend in Chariton, Iowa:


----------



## Agent (May 1, 2014)

156 is retuning east on Amtrak #6(29). Passed through Agency, Iowa running about 20 minutes late.


----------



## Agent (May 2, 2014)

AMTK 156 is heading back west on #5(02), but this time it's the second engine. I guess this means the reopened Denver Union Station will have an anniversary unit for its first National Train Day, if only for a little while.


----------



## Agent (May 21, 2014)

AMTK 156 will be retuning to Chicago today on Amtrak #6(19). This _California Zephyr_ had a slow order as it came through Agency, Iowa. But it was on the left track to leap-frog ahead of three freight trains, so that's a plus.


----------



## Agent (May 23, 2014)

156 is going back west leading #5(22). This train will be taking the detour route in Colorado and Wyoming tomorrow, so a rare photographic opportunity for anyone out there. I caught this _Zephyr_ at Agency again, but for a change of pace I'll leave a video another fan made of #6 leaving Ottumwa, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (May 29, 2014)

156 is going west on #5(28), but it is not leading this time.


----------



## Agent (Jun 2, 2014)

I caught Amtrak 156 leading Amtrak #6(31) east of Agency, Iowa today. The _California __Zephyr_ was running on the left track, since the other one hadn't been cleared yet of last night's derailment in Ottumwa.


----------



## singwith (Jun 16, 2014)

Amtk156 is in Los Angeles right now. (6/15/14)


----------



## Agent (Jun 24, 2016)

AMTK 156 is leading Amtrak #5(24) west. There is also a couple private cars on the end of this _California Zephyr_. It was over forty-five minutes late when it came through Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jun 29, 2016)

156 is leading Amtrak #6(27) into Chicago today. It passed Agency, Iowa four hours and sixteen minutes late. I also noticed the consist order had been switched around.


----------



## Agent (Jul 5, 2016)

Amtrak #6(03) had AMTK 156 as its second unit when it stopped in Ottumwa, Iowa today. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ departed just over forty-five minutes late.


----------



## Agent (Jul 7, 2016)

AMTK 156 is still the second unit as it goes back west on Amtrak #5(06). This _California Zephyr _was nearly five hours late when it passed Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 8, 2016)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Amtrak 40th Anniversary engine # 156, in Phase I paint, moves the PRS Diamond Jubilee Special train forward during a wye of the whole consist at Bakersfield before returning to Los Angeles on 4-3-11. Note crewman at left removing derail from track for backing portion of the turn.​


That seems like a pretty odd consist, with a strange mix of single and two level cars.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 8, 2016)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak 40th Anniversary engine # 156, in Phase I paint, moves the PRS Diamond Jubilee Special train forward during a wye of the whole consist at Bakersfield before returning to Los Angeles on 4-3-11. Note crewman at left removing derail from track for backing portion of the turn.
> ...


I count three dome cars in the consist, could it be that those are the bilevels you spotted? Two full length and one short dome.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 8, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> I count three dome cars in the consist, could it be that those are the bilevels you spotted? Two full length and one short dome.


I thought these dome cars attached to Superliners, no? Their coupler end doors are the same height as single level cars (Viewliners, etc)?


----------



## CCC1007 (Jul 8, 2016)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > I count three dome cars in the consist, could it be that those are the bilevels you spotted? Two full length and one short dome.
> ...


They were built in the 50's and have low level thru access to the rest of the train. They were built in the era when single level was the only option, the hilevels that the superliner design is based on were just being drawn up.


----------



## Agent (Jul 19, 2016)

I saw AMTK 156 leading Amtrak #5(19) through Agency, Iowa this evening. This _California Zephyr_ was over an hour late.


----------



## Albo5000 (Jul 20, 2016)

I saw the 156 loco in Denver on the CZ back on the 12th. The westbound CZ stopped in Denver before the station to pick up then156 and another locomotive and a baggage car. I was able to talk to the engineer (because the train was having electrical problems after he consist was assembled) and he was saying that then156 was giving him a lot of troubles over the Rockies a few weeks earlier. The train finally began moving almost two hours late but it gave me plenty of time to get some

good shots of the locomotive.


----------



## Agent (Jul 24, 2016)

I saw AMTK 156 leading Amtrak #6(22) through Agency, Iowa this morning. This eastbound _California Zephyr _was running close to fifty minutes late. It had a nice engineer too.


----------



## Agent (Jan 16, 2017)

AMTK 156 is leading Amtrak #6(14) to Chicago today. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was about half an hour late at Agency, Iowa. It sounds like some freezing rain froze inside 156's horn.


----------



## The Chief (Jan 17, 2017)

Neat lashup: *Southwest Chief* 3(17) through Galesburg by Railcam 17:34 17 Jan 2017:

Veterans Livery P-42 42 on elephant lead and 40th Anniversary Livery P-42 156 trailing.

Winter 6-car Superliner consist w/Bag.

Photo from screencap from Galesburg Railroad Museum North Camera 1 Live Stream.

IDR seeing photo of these two together


----------



## Agent (Jan 18, 2017)

The Chief said:


> Neat lashup: *Southwest Chief* 3(17) through Galesburg by Railcam 17:34 17 Jan 2017:
> 
> Veterans Livery P-42 42 on elephant lead and 40th Anniversary Livery P-42 156 trailing.
> 
> ...


That would be _California Zephyr_ #5(17). I heard its engineer over the radio report its leader at AMTK 42 as I was on my way out of Iowa.


----------



## The Chief (Jan 18, 2017)

Agent said:


> The Chief said:
> 
> 
> > Neat lashup: *Southwest Chief* 3(17) through Galesburg by Railcam 17:34 17 Jan 2017:
> ...


Maybe so. Thanks for noticing. VERY HARD to view image Timestamp through VERY ANNOYING DEFAULT YouTube GBB RR Museum header that blocks |highlights top of screen/pic.

Have been unable to determine how to manually remove that. Great 20th century coding pioneered by the likes of Bill Gates Micros*it nimrods.

If it's *CZ* 5 http://dixielandsoftware.net/cgi-bin/gettrain.pl?seltrain=5&selyear=2017&selmonth=01&selday=17

*SWC* 3 http://dixielandsoftware.net/cgi-bin/gettrain.pl?seltrain=3&selyear=2017&selmonth=01&selday=17


----------



## Agent (Feb 24, 2017)

AMTK 156 is heading west as the second unit on Amtrak #5(24). I caught this _California Zephyr_ running almost on time in what I've seen described as a "crystal ball meet" with its counterpart #6 in Agency, Iowa tonight.


----------



## Agent (Mar 1, 2017)

156 came back through Agency today as the second unit on Amtrak #6(27). This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was running twenty-four minutes late.


----------



## Agent (Mar 13, 2017)

The eastbound _California Zephyr_ came through the snow in Agency, Iowa today with AMTK 156 as the second unit again. #6(11) was almost an hour and a half late.


----------



## Agent (May 19, 2017)

AMTK 156 was on an excursion train today from Chicago to Kansas City on the Union Pacific for the American Association of Private Rail Car Owners. A UP ACe was the leader while 156 was the second unit. I caught this _Kansas City Rocket_ at Chariton, Iowa and south of Millerton.


----------



## Agent (Mar 2, 2018)

AMTK 156, previously assigned to Ski Train duty, is now leading Amtrak #6(28) to Chicago today. This eastbound _California Zephyr_ was twenty minutes late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Mar 8, 2018)

156 is leading the eastbound _California Zephyr _to Chicago again today. Amtrak #6(06)'s engineer waved out the window while going by.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2018)

3 coach cars rather than the usual 2.


----------



## Agent (Mar 8, 2018)

KmH said:


> 3 coach cars rather than the usual 2.


There were three coaches on yesterday's #6 as well.


----------



## Agent (Sep 22, 2018)

AMTK 156 is heading west as the second engine on Amtrak #5(22). This _California Zephyr_ was running on time at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Sep 27, 2018)

#6(25) was almost an hour late as it passed Agency, Iowa with AMTK 156 second out.


----------



## Agent (Sep 28, 2018)

156 is heading back west on Amtrak #5(28), although it's now leading. This westbound _California Zephyr_ would have met #6(26) just east of Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Oct 3, 2018)

I caught 156 at Agency, Iowa today leading Amtrak #6(01) toward Chicago.


----------



## Agent (Oct 4, 2018)

AMTK 156 is heading back west leading Amtrak #5(04). Near the start of the video you can hear over the radio the dispatcher mention a broken-down freight train on the east side of Ottumwa, Iowa. The _Zephyr_ lost time waiting at the crossover at Beckwith waiting for an eastbound train to clear so it could run left-handed on the eastbound track to Ottumwa. It was close to an hour late at Agency.


----------



## Agent (Oct 9, 2018)

AMTK 156 is leading Amtrak #6(07) to Chicago today. It was twenty-four minutes late at Agency, Iowa. Also, something I didn't notice when this _California Zephyr_ went west is that the fourth sleeping car is the _Edward L. Ullman_.


----------



## Agent (Oct 11, 2018)

156 is going for another round on the _Zephyr_ leading Amtrak #5(10). I caught it at Agency, Iowa running on the left track to pass the stopped train visible at the start.


----------



## Agent (Oct 15, 2018)

156 will be arriving at Chicago later today leading Amtrak #6(13). It was just over an hour late at Agency, Iowa.


----------



## Agent (Jul 11, 2019)

AMTK 156 is the third unit on Amtrak #6(09) heading toward Chicago now. The train was nearly nine hours late as it passed Agency, Iowa.


----------

